# TPTP unter Eclipse einrichten



## Guest (4. Jul 2008)

Weiss jemand, wie man TPTP zum Laufen bringt? Ich finde nur überall Anleitungen, wie man es bedient, aber nirgendwo, wie man es einrichtet. 
Bei mir erscheint folgendes in der Konfiguration in Eclipse und ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer, welches Verzeichnis bzw. welche Konfiguration gemeint ist. Ich habe Eclipse auch als Administrator gestartet, bringt auch nichts. Hat es jemand schon einmal zum Laufen gebracht?


----------



## Guest (7. Jul 2008)

OK, wie ich sehe, bin ich vermutlich der einzige, der es ausprobiert hat.  :roll: Habe NetBeans installiert und endlich 
kann ich normal arbeiten, ohne ständig einen Haufen Zeit mit halbfertigen Plugins von Eclipse zu verschwenden.


----------



## maki (8. Jul 2008)

Ich würde mir die TPTP Eclipse version runterladen und nicht versuchen das als Plugin nachzuinstallieren.


----------



## Guest (9. Jul 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich würde mir die TPTP Eclipse version runterladen und nicht versuchen das als Plugin nachzuinstallieren.


OK, die Version funktioniert. Danke für den Tipp.
Mich hat es nur geärgert, dass nichts gleich funktioniert, wenn man über die Updates von Ganymede geht.
Warum werden da Plugins angeboten, die nicht gleich funktionieren? Eigentlich sollten immer die 
Abhängigkeiten automatisch aufgelöst werden, damit ein Plugin auch komplett alles dabei hat, was es
nötig hat.


----------



## Wildcard (10. Jul 2008)

Du hast wohl offensichtlich ein Rechteproblem. Bei mir läuft TPTP.


----------

